

IE6 Countdown - jdorfman
http://www.modern.ie/en-us/ie6countdown?r=hn

======
talles
22.2% of China still uses IE6 or I misinterpreted?

Wow.

~~~
fyrabanks
An estimated 50% of desktop PCs in China are still running Windows XP; so that
seems reasonable.

